# SERA Siporax Vs. EHEIM Substrat Pro



## manolin7618 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi!

I just want to know which filter media is better Sera Siporax or EHEIM Substrat Pro? pros? cons?

Thank you for your comments.

Manolo.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Either will work fine. Neither is a particularly good deal though.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Seachem Matrix if you can get it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

As FSM mentioned, either will work fine. I use both, but don't see any difference with either one of them.


----------

